# Lake Ponchatrain, Louisiana



## marshbass (Mar 31, 2007)

This lake is really hot right now with big speckled trout....good friends have been catching very nice specks around the pillings of the main bridges that cross this 100mile lake in south Louisiana. I am going this week and will report back with a report.....marshbass


----------

